# Tour de France 2021



## steveindenmark (4 Feb 2020)

The Denmark part of the TDF 2021 route has been released. It is going to be fast with great countryside. 

A good section of the route is my daily commute and they ride right past my garden. The village is already talking about banners and parties. 

Floor will be available for anyone who turns up with a bike and sleeping bag. 😁🇩🇰


----------



## Drago (4 Feb 2020)

Looks like it's going through your back door and out the front!


----------



## roadrash (4 Feb 2020)

Iwill look out for you on tv waving a cyclechat banner like a loon in your front garden


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (4 Feb 2020)

2.7 km is a short stage.


----------



## steveindenmark (4 Feb 2020)

It really cannot get any closer 😁


----------



## I like Skol (4 Feb 2020)

steveindenmark said:


> Floor will be available for anyone who turns up with a bike and sleeping bag. 😁


You might regret that offer! What is the date?...


----------



## Drago (4 Feb 2020)

A chance to dress up as Henry VIII or somesuch so we can spot you on tv.

How about hoisting a "Lance Armstrong is Innocent!" banner as the peloton wheels past?


----------



## I like Skol (4 Feb 2020)

I just looked up the ferry options and unfortunately will have to decline your kind invitation


----------



## DRM (4 Feb 2020)

Make the most of doing your best on strava, all the KOM’s will be so far out of reach after next year it’ll be pointless trying, seriously though, sounds like party time at Chez SteveinDenmarks !


----------



## DRM (4 Feb 2020)

Drago said:


> Looks like it's going through your back door and out the front!


i can’t remember which U.S Gravel race it was, but they did just that, straight through someone’s house. 
this was it, the Rock Cobbler


View: https://youtu.be/zmJhV2TepUw


----------



## steveindenmark (5 Feb 2020)

What a shame. Brexit will be in force by then and you lot will have to go into 6 month quarantine if you want to visit Denmark 🇩🇰😊


----------



## steveindenmark (5 Feb 2020)

I like Skol said:


> I just looked up the ferry options and unfortunately will have to decline your kind invitation


We have no ferries between Skandanavia and the UK. Wd do have Ryanair to Billund though.


----------



## I like Skol (5 Feb 2020)

DFDS do a service from Immingham to Esbjerg which would have been perfect, except it is commercial/freight only so doesn't take any public passengers


----------



## steveindenmark (5 Feb 2020)

I like Skol said:


> DFDS do a service from Immingham to Esbjerg which would have been perfect, except it is commercial/freight only so doesn't take any public passengers


You are right. I booked it years ago with a small removals van. When I got to Immingham to come back they told me they had put me back for 3 days because larger trucks (more money) had taken my place.


----------



## mjr (5 Feb 2020)

Apparently-baseless speculation that the short TT and classics style crosswinds stage will attract Evenepoel https://m.lavenir.net/cnt/dmf202002...-du-tour-2021-sur-mesure-pour-remco-evenepoel


----------



## DRM (5 Feb 2020)

steveindenmark said:


> What a shame. Brexit will be in force by then and you lot will have to go into 6 month quarantine if you want to visit Denmark 🇩🇰😊


Brexit nothing, where I live was the place of the local Viking parliament, description in the doomsday book quoted what was there, final comment “Everyone speaks Danish” it’s home from home


----------



## gavroche (18 Mar 2020)

The 2021 TdF is starting from Denmark on July2 in Copenhagen with a 13kms TT race. 
Second stage from Roskilde to Nyberg. 199kms.
Third stage: Veijle - Sonderburg, 183 kms.
All flat stages so expect group sprints.


----------



## matticus (18 Mar 2020)

Oooh! One of my "to-do" destinations 
Might even get the missus to come (are there museums she can skulk in while I pretend to find a TT interesting?)

<some good racing news!!! >


----------



## steveindenmark (18 Mar 2020)

As I type this I am 10metres from the 2021 TDF course. I cannot leave my property without walking on it 😁🇩🇰


----------



## hoopdriver (20 Mar 2020)

steveindenmark said:


> As I type this I am 10metres from the 2021 TDF course. I cannot leave my property without walking on it 😁🇩🇰


Hopefully by then you’ll be able to leave your property....


----------



## steveindenmark (21 Mar 2020)

hoopdriver said:


> Hopefully by then you’ll be able to leave your property....


I am not being held prisoner by a virus 😊

I am a it worried about being kept in by the TDF circus though. I dont know how quickly they put down and pick up their rolling protective cordon.


----------



## mjr (23 Jul 2020)

Tour de France 2021 start rumoured to be moving to Brittany because Denmark won't move a football match. 

View: https://mobile.twitter.com/Dossard_51_/status/1286184310165377025?p=p


----------



## gavroche (31 Aug 2020)

The TdF 2021 will start in Brest, Brittany says Le Point magazine. It was originally planned to start in Copenhagen but the town changed its mind.


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (1 Sep 2020)

Lets just get this one sorted out before we start looking at 2021
I will be amazed if the 2020 Tour finishes fully


----------



## gavroche (1 Sep 2020)

ebikeerwidnes said:


> Lets just get this one sorted out before we start looking at 2021
> I will be amazed if the 2020 Tour finishes fully


and do you have the same viewpoint for the Giro and Vuelta? The only thing that could shorten the Tour is the weather I think, when they get to the high mountains.


----------



## ColinJ (1 Sep 2020)

gavroche said:


> and do you have the same viewpoint for the Giro and Vuelta? The only thing that could shorten the Tour is the weather I think, when they get to the high mountains.


_I _do!

It only takes 2 people to test positive for Covid-19 in a team (including management and support staff) for the whole lot to be sent home. It isn't hard to imagine a lot of coughing and spluttering in the peloton spreading the bug around multiple teams before that happened.

PS And you are right about the weather - I can see mountain stages being cancelled or dramatically cut due to wintry conditions at altitude.


----------



## Slick (1 Sep 2020)

gavroche said:


> The TdF 2021 will start in Brest, Brittany says Le Point magazine. It was originally planned to start in Copenhagen but the town changed its mind.


Probably fair enough with what's going on but surely cities can be forgiven for planning events that far in the future without the inclusion of covid? 

As for this year, the weather was always going to be an issue and riders are closer than certainly I would feel comfortable. I can only assume that they are in a bubble as such, subject to regular testing.


----------



## Dave Davenport (1 Sep 2020)

Copenhagen didn't just 'change there mind', it's because of the clash with the postponed Olympics and Euro football, they're hosting the Grand Depart in 2022 now I believe.


----------



## mjr (2 Sep 2020)

Dave Davenport said:


> Copenhagen didn't just 'change there mind', it's because of the clash with the postponed Olympics and Euro football, they're hosting the Grand Depart in 2022 now I believe.


Shouldn't let 'em. Keep their deposit and take a new booking somewhere that respects and values the race.


----------



## themosquitoking (2 Sep 2020)

mjr said:


> Shouldn't let 'em. Keep their deposit and take a new booking somewhere that respects and values the race.


I think they were concerned that they didn't have enough policemen to cover both the kickbladder and the cycling at the same time. I don't think they did it through a lack of respect.


----------



## mjr (3 Sep 2020)

themosquitoking said:


> I think they were concerned that they didn't have enough policemen to cover both the kickbladder and the cycling at the same time. I don't think they did it through a lack of respect.


It's a lack of respect to give wendyball the police as priority over the race, isn't it?


----------



## SWSteve (17 Sep 2020)

Time to get on the cider then


----------



## mjr (4 Feb 2021)

Skineos team revealed. G leads https://www.theguardian.com/sport/2...-lead-ineos-grenadiers-in-2021-tour-de-france


----------



## Adam4868 (4 Feb 2021)

mjr said:


> Skineos team revealed. G leads https://www.theguardian.com/sport/2...-lead-ineos-grenadiers-in-2021-tour-de-france


With Tao in support  Good chance Ineos can win all three grand tours this year.What you think @mjr....


----------



## mjr (4 Feb 2021)

Adam4868 said:


> With Tao in support  Good chance Ineos can win all three grand tours this year.What you think @mjr....


Yes, quite a good chance, sadly


----------



## Adam4868 (5 Feb 2021)

mjr said:


> Skineos team revealed. G leads https://www.theguardian.com/sport/2...-lead-ineos-grenadiers-in-2021-tour-de-france


You sure ?

View: https://twitter.com/CiclismoInter/status/1357509446281396226?s=19


----------



## mjr (5 Feb 2021)

Adam4868 said:


> You sure ?


Of very little! Now we just need a post from Ireland about Tao leading and Dave B is failing to manage multiple leaders again!


----------



## Adam4868 (26 Apr 2021)

Shame..can't see him coming back this year.

View: https://twitter.com/Cyclingnewsfeed/status/1386596858387181570?s=19


----------



## cougie uk (26 Apr 2021)

Presumably Covid in Denmark is going well ? I've not checked. I know France aren't doing so well - will they be able to do this route this year ?


----------



## matticus (26 Apr 2021)

cougie uk said:


> I know France aren't doing so well - will they be able to do this route this year ?


It's 3 months away - I don't believe they would go ahead in the current COVID climate, but I expect a lot to change in 3 months. (it will get worse, then better - how fast is the tricky bit!)


----------



## waffles (9 May 2021)

The time trial stage of Changé to Laval of this year's tour is not far from me. I shall be at the side of the road at some point, picnic, rug, etc watching it all.


----------



## rich p (30 May 2021)

The Giro is over and now for the Tour.
Hoping Geraint and Tao can provide a challenge to Rog and Pog but I have my doubts.


----------



## rich p (30 May 2021)

rich p said:


> The Giro is over and now for the Tour.
> Hoping Geraint and Tao can provide a challenge to Rog and Pog but I have my doubts.


Chavez each way at 150/1 @Adam4868 ? Waddya fink?


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (30 May 2021)

rich p said:


> The Giro is over and now for the Tour.
> Hoping Geraint and Tao can provide a challenge to Rog and Pog but I have my doubts.


Based on what I have seen

50/50

but if you want a risky bet - go for anyone else!!!

I would love G to do it again - but I have doubts
but then - 3 weeks is a long time!!!


----------



## Adam4868 (30 May 2021)

rich p said:


> Chavez each way at 150/1 @Adam4868 ? Waddya fink?


Why not....but I'm guessing there's a reason that he's those odds ! 
Can't be any worse than my Giro betting....too many breakaway wins that came out of no where....even had Bardet as a e/w on yesterday's stage and Martinez did him into third 🙄 Feel like I have to forgive Martinez after the ride he did.
Had a fiver on Carapaz months ago at 33/1 dare I say on the off chance that G (goes out) sorry G.


----------



## matticus (31 May 2021)

Froome-dog at 80-1 must be good value.


----------



## rich p (31 May 2021)

matticus said:


> Froome-dog at 80-1 must be good value.


Froome's dog has got a better chance🙂


----------



## Adam4868 (31 May 2021)

rich p said:


> Froome's dog has got a better chance🙂


----------



## Adam4868 (31 May 2021)

matticus said:


> Froome-dog at 80-1 must be good value.


And rising......


----------



## Adam4868 (31 May 2021)

Problem for Froomey now is even at his pre accident form he's not really up there with the youngsters,that's even without a Ineos super squad behind him.
But ....never say never !


----------



## matticus (1 Jun 2021)

Adam4868 said:


> Problem for Froomey now is even at his pre accident form he's not really up there with the youngsters,that's even without a Ineos super squad behind him.
> But ....never say never !


So how much did you put on him?


----------



## Adam4868 (1 Jun 2021)

matticus said:


> So how much did you put on him?


Preferred the outside bet on Thomas


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (1 Jun 2021)

based on yesterday's race Froome is still not in form

unless he is being sneaky and creating a time gap and will take a stage or two later on with reduced danger of being chased down in a breakaway??


----------



## nickyboy (1 Jun 2021)

Adam4868 said:


> Preferred the outside bet on Thomas


Hmm..the interesting bet is on Roglic at about 2.5 to 1. On form he only has Pogacar as a serious contender (sorry Adam, Thomas, Hart, Froome etc are Bob Hopers) and cyclists have a nasty habit of falling off on grand tours. Pogacar DNF and it's hard to see past Roglic


----------



## Adam4868 (1 Jun 2021)

nickyboy said:


> Hmm..the interesting bet is on Roglic at about 2.5 to 1. On form he only has Pogacar as a serious contender (sorry Adam, Thomas, Hart, Froome etc are Bob Hopers) and cyclists have a nasty habit of falling off on grand tours. Pogacar DNF and it's hard to see past Roglic


I'm never 100% confident on G....but fingers crossed I do think he can win it again.You missed out Carapaz ! Love for him to be given the chance if things go pear shaped for Thomas.
I stick my neck out and say it won't be Roglic who wins


----------



## matticus (1 Jun 2021)

G is Wiggo's clear favourite, form of his life etc ... !

I do think G+Carapaz - with the team they have - MIGHT combine well to give the Slovenians a fight. Sky used 1-2 tactics perfectly in 2018, and Brailsford seems to be learning new tricks all the time.


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (1 Jun 2021)

Ineos have been displayed serious team power recently

It will be interesting to see if they can do the old 'Team Sky' thing when Jumbo-Visma come along and challenge their ability to dominate

I would love G to win - but it looks to me like he would do well to be on the podium

but the TDF is a long 3 weeks


----------



## matticus (2 Jun 2021)

rich p said:


> Froome's dog has got a better chance🙂


oh dear - I've just caught up with the Dauphine...

Are ISN too late to hire his dog? :-/


----------



## rich p (15 Jun 2021)

The lull before the storm!
It's too dammed quiet out there Carruthers... 
Pog then Rog then Carapaz then Porte then G for me 😃


----------



## Adam4868 (15 Jun 2021)

rich p said:


> The lull before the storm!
> It's too dammed quiet out there Carruthers...
> Pog then Rog then Carapaz then Porte then G for me 😃


You know me I'm not biased.....strength in numbers Carapaz 😁
Surely Dunbar deserves a place in the team for Ineos ?


----------



## Adam4868 (15 Jun 2021)

Had a quick look the other day at the route ..quite a few sprint stages ?


----------



## Ridgeway (15 Jun 2021)

Porte for the win, we'll be cheering him on some stages, it's his year


----------



## Adam4868 (15 Jun 2021)

To get us in the mood .....

View: https://twitter.com/La_bordure/status/1404830659235954693?s=19


----------



## nickyboy (15 Jun 2021)

rich p said:


> The lull before the storm!
> It's too dammed quiet out there Carruthers...
> Pog then Rog then Carapaz then Porte then G for me 😃


You're making the rash assumption that Porte can stay upright on his bike for three weeks.


----------



## Adam4868 (17 Jun 2021)

Right we can forget Cav now.....

View: https://twitter.com/sticky_bottle/status/1405489213257179138?s=19


----------



## matticus (17 Jun 2021)

nickyboy said:


> You're making the rash assumption that Porte can stay upright on his bike for three weeks.


Can I make an "each way" bet on *one *of Porte/Thomas getting round in 1 piece?!?


----------



## Adam4868 (18 Jun 2021)

Ineos for Tour de France
van Baarle, Carapaz, Castroviejo, T.G.Hart, Kwiatkowski, Porte, Rowe, G.Thomas
No Dennis 😲


----------



## Adam4868 (18 Jun 2021)

Qhubeka ASSOS 
- Fabio Aru
- Sean Bennett
- Victor Campenaerts
- Simon Clarke
- Nicholas Dlamini
- Sergio Henao
- Michael Gogl
- Max Walscheid

Campenaerts team leader 😁


----------



## rich p (18 Jun 2021)

Adam4868 said:


> Qhubeka ASSOS
> - Fabio Aru
> - Sean Bennett
> - Victor Campenaerts
> ...


I think they've used the US spelling of Assos...


----------



## jowwy (18 Jun 2021)

Adam4868 said:


> Ineos for Tour de France
> van Baarle, Carapaz, Castroviejo, T.G.Hart, Kwiatkowski, Porte, Rowe, G.Thomas
> No Dennis 😲


Isnt he leaving ineos???


----------



## Adam4868 (18 Jun 2021)

jowwy said:


> Isnt he leaving ineos???


Yea but not yet.


----------



## rich p (18 Jun 2021)

Adam4868 said:


> Yea but not yet.


And he was a powerhouse for Tao last year. He's a Castrtoviejo plus?


----------



## Adam4868 (18 Jun 2021)

rich p said:


> And he was a powerhouse for Tao last year. He's a Castrtoviejo plus?


Fallout with the management....or more likely fall out with himself !


----------



## rich p (18 Jun 2021)

Fred Wright has made the cut for Bahrain...


View: https://twitter.com/BritishConti/status/1405949178426146816?s=20


----------



## Adam4868 (18 Jun 2021)

rich p said:


> Fred Wright has made the cut for Bahrain...
> 
> 
> View: https://twitter.com/BritishConti/status/1405949178426146816?s=20



No Padun !


----------



## rich p (18 Jun 2021)

Adam4868 said:


> No Padun !


Knackered!


----------



## Exlaser2 (19 Jun 2021)

Adam4868 said:


> No Padun !


Probably hiding from from the drug testers . 😂


----------



## rich p (19 Jun 2021)

Exlaser2 said:


> Probably hiding from from the drug testers . 😂


 😊


----------



## MasterDabber (19 Jun 2021)

I don't know if anyone has already posted this but......

The TdeF Roadbook is now available for Velorooms if you’re interested in both English and French

The English version https://drive.google.com/drive/folders/1-JXKCFnb5gClOxPoRJhi9uNDKte4Ds_L
If that doesn’t work try http://velorooms.com/index.php?topic=2384.630

Lots of detailed info including routes, timings finish details etc.
You’ll need to scroll down with both of those links.


----------



## MasterDabber (21 Jun 2021)

Cav gets his ride in the Tour, Bennet still injured. Just announced.


----------



## sheddy (21 Jun 2021)

What date is TdF kick off ?


----------



## T4tomo (21 Jun 2021)

Dogtrousers said:


> Checks date. Nope. Not 1st April. Tis true
> 
> https://www.cyclingnews.com/news/ma...ceuninck-quickstep-alter-tour-de-france-team/


if that turns out to be true, that's super great news


----------



## T4tomo (21 Jun 2021)

sheddy said:


> What date is TdF kick off ?


saturday


----------



## rich p (21 Jun 2021)

Blimey, I just hope he can get over the hills!
Ballerini is a decent sprinter too.


----------



## MasterDabber (21 Jun 2021)

Looks like Bennett and Lefevere aren't best buddies anymore.

https://www.cyclingweekly.com/news/...irishmans-absence-from-tour-de-france-line-up


----------



## Adam4868 (21 Jun 2021)

MasterDabber said:


> Looks like Bennett and Lefevere aren't best buddies anymore.
> 
> https://www.cyclingweekly.com/news/...irishmans-absence-from-tour-de-france-line-up


Feel for Bennet as I like him as a sprinter.Maybe Lefevere should of kept his mouth zipped till tour was over.


----------



## matticus (21 Jun 2021)

Bennet strikes me as a decent guy, who would do right by people; but have a limited tolerance for bullsh1t, shenanigans and politics.


----------



## Cathryn (21 Jun 2021)

T4tomo said:


> if that turns out to be true, that's super great news



I'm super-excited. Poor Sam though.


----------



## Adam4868 (21 Jun 2021)

Plenty of opportunities for Cav....think there's a possible 8 sprint stages.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (21 Jun 2021)

Dogtrousers said:


> My wife (big Cav fan and terrible pessimist) predicts: "He'll ride straight into a bollard on stage 1"



That prediction is a load of bollards


----------



## Cathryn (21 Jun 2021)

I was listening today to a podcast where the Rapha founder was talking about his cycling heroes growing up and I realised that I don't really have pro cycling heroes...I'm not entirely convinced about their cleanliness (and I'm not talking deodorant). And then it struck me...it's Cav. Everything about him - the untamed post-race interviews, the petulance, the passion, the massive grin, the love of his teams. I think he's it for me. *

*if you think his cleanliness is questionable, please don't ruin it for me.


----------



## rich p (21 Jun 2021)

Cathryn said:


> you think his cleanliness is questionable, please don't ruin it for me.


----------



## T4tomo (22 Jun 2021)

Cathryn said:


> I'm super-excited. Poor Sam though.


I'm super-super excited. Looking forward more heart on sleeve post-race interviews.

I slightly dubious as to whether Sam Bennett (who I have been cheering on in past races) is as injured as he makes out. Maybe slightly undercooked and doesn't want to go and get beaten by some of his rivals.

Anyway great opportunity for Cav. Highly unlikely he will break Merkcx's record, but at least he gets a chance to compete with the best at the TdeF for 1 more year, and he is in super-super form.
Please don't crash early doors Cav!


----------



## roadrash (22 Jun 2021)

sad to see Sam Bennet isnt riding , while it was good to see cav winning again , im not sure he can do it at the tour, i would love to be wrong though


----------



## Shadow (22 Jun 2021)

Shame for Bennett, opportunity for Cavendish.
Whether Cav can win at this level again is open to speculation. His form is good, his desire is no doubt strong. But there are a plenty of other top sprinters out there wanting to win too. Should be good to watch!


----------



## matticus (22 Jun 2021)

Adam4868 said:


> Plenty of opportunities for Cav....think there's a possible 8 sprint stages.


So he only needs to win half of them to get the record? It's on!


----------



## Adam4868 (22 Jun 2021)

I'd have took Bennet over Cav.....I'll take cover.


----------



## Adam4868 (22 Jun 2021)

Dogtrousers said:


> On the face of things it's a bit of a no-brainer - take Bennett.
> 
> But something weird is going on with Bennett.


Is take a guess it's more weird with his manager....you never know Bennet might join Movistar then we can find out in the next documentary 🙄


----------



## rich p (22 Jun 2021)

Lefevre is a bit different but we don't rteally know why Sam was planning on leaving the team, do we?


----------



## Adam4868 (22 Jun 2021)

rich p said:


> Lefevre is a bit different but we don't rteally know why Sam was planning on leaving the team, do we?


We don't...money maybe.But his comments wouldn't/don't do a rider any favours.Was he not moaning about Cav a while ago ? If Bennets injured not a lot he can do,but can't be arsed with the "he lost his confidence"
Chuffed for Cav anyway ! 😁


----------



## Adam4868 (22 Jun 2021)

Just to make the first few stages a little more dangerous/exciting ?
Stage 1 and Stage 2 => no 3 km rule, no 3'' protocol. One puncture/fall and you are out. Likely 3-4 GC riders will already have a gap for crashes/split. Expecting madness, specially on stage 1.


----------



## roadrash (23 Jun 2021)

oh what a good idea.....


----------



## cougie uk (23 Jun 2021)

Why would they do that ??


----------



## mjr (23 Jun 2021)

Adam4868 said:


> Just to make the first few stages a little more dangerous/exciting ?
> Stage 1 and Stage 2 => no 3 km rule, no 3'' protocol. One puncture/fall and you are out. Likely 3-4 GC riders will already have a gap for crashes/split. Expecting madness, specially on stage 1.


Is that a crazy idea or are the race directors actually that malicious?


----------



## Adam4868 (23 Jun 2021)

mjr said:


> Is that a crazy idea or are the race directors actually that malicious?


Nuts !


----------



## roadrash (23 Jun 2021)

I think the rule only applies to riders wearing socks of the wrong length and who have thrown a bottle to fans outside the specific zone


----------



## Adam4868 (23 Jun 2021)

Be glad when its on...don't know about anyone else but for me the Euros have been shite.


----------



## roadrash (23 Jun 2021)

Adam4868 said:


> Be glad when its on...don't know about anyone else but for me the Euros have been shite.




personally i have no interest in football but certainly cant wait for saturday  now then , itv4 or eurosport ??


----------



## mjr (23 Jun 2021)

Adam4868 said:


> Be glad when its on...don't know about anyone else but for me the Euros have been shite.


Huh? The Euros are 8-12 September in Trentino. Many of the nationals have just taken place, but the British nationals have been postponed until the Lincoln GP in October. If that's a one-off, the 2021 national champion may only have one chance to wear the hoops at a Grand Tour, next year's Giro!


----------



## DCBassman (23 Jun 2021)

Adam4868 said:


> the Euros have been shite.





mjr said:


> Huh? The Euros are 8-12 September in Trentino. Many of the nationals have just taken place, but the British nationals have been postponed until the Lincoln GP in October. If that's a one-off, the 2021 national champion may only have one chance to wear the hoops at a Grand Tour, next year's Giro!


Football, @mjr , football. Like @roadrash , I have zero interest in it. Waste of good building land...


----------



## Adam4868 (23 Jun 2021)

DCBassman said:


> Football, @mjr , football. Like @roadrash , I have zero interest in it. Waste of good building land...


Be lying to say I don't like football,there's not many sports i can't watch....maybe American Football,if that's a sport 🙄


----------



## Milzy (23 Jun 2021)

Dogtrousers said:


> Do I curse him by picking him in my fantasy team?


Most probably. I think he can pull off one stage win at best then withdraw in the late second week.


----------



## bitsandbobs (24 Jun 2021)

Vino kicked off Astana as general manager. Nice timing!


----------



## Milzy (24 Jun 2021)

bitsandbobs said:


> Vino kicked off Astana as general manager. Nice timing!


What on Earth for?


----------



## rich p (24 Jun 2021)

bitsandbobs said:


> Vino kicked off Astana as general manager. Nice timing!


Maybe he wasn't 'preparing' his riders well enough!


----------



## bitsandbobs (24 Jun 2021)

Milzy said:


> What on Earth for?



"Personal reasons" according to Astana. Vino very much disputing that!

https://www.cyclingnews.com/news/vinokourov-ousted-as-astana-premier-tech-manager/


----------



## bitsandbobs (24 Jun 2021)

Nice new strip for Alpecin-Fenix


----------



## DRM (24 Jun 2021)

bitsandbobs said:


> Nice new strip for Alpecin-Fenix



Nice nod to MvdP's grandad


----------



## Adam4868 (24 Jun 2021)

New Kit for Astana also 😁 Maybe that's why Vino got the sack....


----------



## mjr (24 Jun 2021)

Cav shocked to get called up https://www.theguardian.com/sport/2021/jun/23/mark-cavendish-tour-de-france-deceuninck-quickstep


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (25 Jun 2021)

bitsandbobs said:


> "Personal reasons" according to Astana. Vino very much disputing that!
> 
> https://www.cyclingnews.com/news/vinokourov-ousted-as-astana-premier-tech-manager/


Premier Tech are Canadian. Looks like a bit of a culture clash with the Kazakhs.


----------



## matticus (25 Jun 2021)

Adam4868 said:


> New Kit for Astana also 😁 Maybe that's why Vino got the sack....
> View attachment 595624


Appalling.

The gloves don't have _any _mention of Vino.


----------



## roadrash (25 Jun 2021)

@Adam4868 is there a cyclechat fantasy league for the tour. ??


----------



## gavroche (25 Jun 2021)

Just out of curiosity, I wonder if I am the longest TdF fan on here as I have been following it since 1960 and never missed one, first live on the radio and then on TV from 1963 onward, the year we got our first B&W tv when the last 30 kms were transmitted live.


----------



## Adam4868 (25 Jun 2021)

gavroche said:


> Just out of curiosity, I wonder if I am the longest TdF fan on here as I have been following it since 1960 and never missed one, first live on the radio and then on TV from 1963 onward, the year we got our first B&W tv when the last 30 kms were transmitted live.


Your almost a dinosaur.....


----------



## Adam4868 (25 Jun 2021)

roadrash said:


> @Adam4868 is there a cyclechat fantasy league for the tour. ??


As above Gaz....I've put myself into hopefully the right one last night.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (25 Jun 2021)

gavroche said:


> Just out of curiosity, I wonder if I am the longest TdF fan on here as I have been following it since 1960 and never missed one, first live on the radio and then on TV from 1963 onward, the year we got our first B&W tv when the last 30 kms were transmitted live.


I can’t match that


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (25 Jun 2021)

Just out of curiosity, did anyone else on here break off from their wedding reception to watch Channel 4’s TdF report that day ?


----------



## matticus (25 Jun 2021)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> Just out of curiosity, did anyone else on here break off from their wedding reception to watch Channel 4’s TdF report that day ?


Oooh, that's a good response! Now if it's the 2nd time you've done it ...


----------



## gavroche (25 Jun 2021)

.......... and my all time time favourite rider is still Jacques Anquetil.


----------



## matticus (25 Jun 2021)

gavroche said:


> .......... and my all time time favourite rider is still Jacques Anquetil.


My first home (i.e. my parents' house) was called Anquetil! I think Dad was delighted. 

(I only realised years later the significance in cycling history.)

So it's safe to say he was a bit before my time!


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (25 Jun 2021)

matticus said:


> My first home (i.e. my parents' house) was called Anquetil! I think Dad was delighted.
> 
> (I only realised years later the significance in cycling history.)
> 
> So it's safe to say he was a bit before my time!


My late clubmate Mick Potts with his wife Joy named their house Anquetil too. They also had a cat called Little Mig


----------



## matticus (25 Jun 2021)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> They also had a cat called Little Mig


Love it!


----------



## roadrash (25 Jun 2021)

Adam4868 said:


> As above Gaz....I've put myself into hopefully the right one last night.




done, as you say i hope its the right one , how come theres two


----------



## bitsandbobs (25 Jun 2021)

gavroche said:


> .......... and my all time time favourite rider is still Jacques Anquetil.



He certainly had an interesting personal life.


----------



## Shadow (25 Jun 2021)

Dogtrousers said:


> It's like Rugby Union and Rugby League. Or National League and American League Baseball.


To a degree, sort of.

Except Union and League are two different sports, but similar. More like NFL (US) and CFL (Canada🇨🇦). And the same team does not compete in each League.
Except National and American leagues are different divisions of same sport - MLB. (Altho there are minor rule variants between the 2 leagues). And the same team does not compete in each League.


----------



## mjr (26 Jun 2021)

gavroche said:


> Just out of curiosity, I wonder if I am the longest TdF fan on here


How long are you, in metres?


----------



## gavroche (26 Jun 2021)

I was watching a documentary on the duel up Puy de Dome in 1964 between Anquetil and Poulidor last night. They were climbing a 13% slope on a 42-26 set up at 12 mph ! Truly amazing and incredible. Great champions.


----------



## matticus (2 Jul 2021)

matticus said:


> [there are 8 sprint stages this year ...]
> 
> So he only needs to win half of them to get the record? It's on!


Did I really post this before the race?


----------



## roadrash (2 Jul 2021)

Roglic being dropped and no team mates around


----------

